#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Antena 5817sdp computech x base station apc 5m 90 intelbras

## diomond

Senhores, antes de mais nada bom dia!

Não sei se estou postando o tópico no fórum correto, porém vamos lá:

Estou com um impasse estamos montando um novo POP em nosso sistema, e gostaríamos de utilizar o KIT SUPER POP INTELBRAS da computech ( o kit acompanha o rádio APC 5M + a ANTENA 5817SDP + PIGTAIL) com o rádio APC 5M ( que na verdade é o mesmo rádio do APC 5M-90 só que este vem com a antena integrada ) porém a COMPUTECH nos informou na data de hj que estão sem os KIT SUPER POP's pois acabaram e demora uns dias a chegar.

Agora surgiu minha dúvida, devo esperar e montar o KIT SUPER POP COMPUTECH INTELBRAS ( não abrimos mão de intelbras** ) ou investimos em uma BASE STATION INTELBRAS APC 5M-90 com antena integrada ?

A antena da COMPUTECH realmente tem seus diferenciais, devo esperar ? o que me recomendam ?

**não abrimos mão pois estamos tentando migrar para os rádios intelbras devido fornecimento garantia e assistência!

Obrigado!

----------


## Roberto21

Olá, boa tarde!!

Já tive essa questão aqui e adotamos a solução integrada da Intelbrás, e não mais compramos antenas computhec.

Acontece que o rádio APC 5M dentro da antena computec está fechado no gabinete, fazendo com que fechado dentro da antena Computhec ele esquente mais ainda, por estar dentro de um gabinete, e dentro do outro compreende?

Já o rádio nas antenas intelbras a placa vem dentro da antena, ou seja, é o apc-5m sem a caixa, além de que temos assim a garantia de 2 anos de uma peça só, e não a garantia que a computhec dá do hardware que está dentro.

Comprei duas antenas computhec que passando de 3 meses o Rocket que estava dentro deu defeito, pelo mesmo motivo, temperatura alta, (só pode ser), estou no nordeste do Brasil, e um gabinete dentro do outro aqui não rola.

Comprei um apc-5M na época, tirei ele de dentro da caixa original, coloquei ele dentro da computhec e tá lá até hoje, rodando redondinho.

Vai com a solução da intelbras que você não irá se arrepender, o rendimento é o mesmso, ou até melhor.  :Smile:

----------


## diomond

> Olá, boa tarde!!
> 
> Já tive essa questão aqui e adotamos a solução integrada da Intelbrás, e não mais compramos antenas computhec.
> 
> Acontece que o rádio APC 5M dentro da antena computec está fechado no gabinete, fazendo com que fechado dentro da antena Computhec ele esquente mais ainda, por estar dentro de um gabinete, e dentro do outro compreende?
> 
> Já o rádio nas antenas intelbras a placa vem dentro da antena, ou seja, é o apc-5m sem a caixa, além de que temos assim a garantia de 2 anos de uma peça só, e não a garantia que a computhec dá do hardware que está dentro.
> 
> Comprei duas antenas computhec que passando de 3 meses o Rocket que estava dentro deu defeito, pelo mesmo motivo, temperatura alta, (só pode ser), estou no nordeste do Brasil, e um gabinete dentro do outro aqui não rola.
> ...


Colega muito obrigado mesmo pela dica! eu realmente fiquei na dúvida por questão do SHIELD que já vem na antena da COMPUTECH, e tudo mais que o Luciano comenta sobre os produtos da computech, e me questionei se teria perda de desempenho com o conjunto da Intelbras.

Embora estou em um lugar que dificilmente chegará próximo às temperaturas do nordeste do nosso Brasil, mas mesmo assim me questiono a relação de desempenha da antena da computech em relação à da intelbras, vc acha que não iremos ter problema de "deixar a desejar" ?

----------


## Roberto21

Olá !!

Creio que não!! Porém um cenário tão diferente do outro, um com temperaturas altas que levam o hardware a trabalhar próximo ao seu limite de temperatura ( o que faz perder desempenho) (((oras, qualquer coisa que atinja uma temperatura elevada tem seu desempenho comprometido, seja ele um aparelho eletrônico, um motor a combustão ou até nós mesmos))).  :Smile: 

Mas você tem uma vantagem melhor ainda, temperaturas amenas, hardware trabalhará com muito mais ''folga'' de temperatura, em tese o desempenho seria ainda melhor.

Quando coloquei ar condicionado na sala do servidor, sabia que iria ganhar em desempenho, só não imaginei que seria tanto, então a partir dai abri os olhos para as temperaturas de todo hardware da rede.

Vai de Intelbras, não irá se arrepender!!  :Smile:

----------


## diomond

> Olá !!
> 
> Creio que não!! Porém um cenário tão diferente do outro, um com temperaturas altas que levam o hardware a trabalhar próximo ao seu limite de temperatura ( o que faz perder desempenho) (((oras, qualquer coisa que atinja uma temperatura elevada tem seu desempenho comprometido, seja ele um aparelho eletrônico, um motor a combustão ou até nós mesmos))). 
> 
> Mas você tem uma vantagem melhor ainda, temperaturas amenas, hardware trabalhará com muito mais ''folga'' de temperatura, em tese o desempenho seria ainda melhor.
> 
> Quando coloquei ar condicionado na sala do servidor, sabia que iria ganhar em desempenho, só não imaginei que seria tanto, então a partir dai abri os olhos para as temperaturas de todo hardware da rede.
> 
> Vai de Intelbras, não irá se arrepender!!


Roberto! decidido acabei de fechar o pedido 2 base station APC 5M 90, obrigado pela sua ajuda foi essencial para nós!

Pergunta básica... de iniciante mesmo.. temos que cubir uma área de 180º

temos um topo de prédio de 51 metros basicamente a instalação dos 2 BASE seria uma em cada ponta do topo na diagonal ?

Ex: \o\----/o/ ( desculpe a ignorancia rsrsrs )

Obrigado!

----------


## danilopereira

@*diomond*, aqui eu uso o Google Earth para alinhar as antenas, pego prédios próximos para ter a referencia de 90º ou 180º, para que sua antena atinja entre ponto x e x deverá ficar mirando ponto tal, aqui faço isso.

----------


## diomond

@*danilopereira*, entendi mas também não compreendi, deixa eu testar ver se consigo interpretar rsrsrs

----------


## edistuhr

> @*danilopereira*, entendi mas também não compreendi, deixa eu testar ver se consigo interpretar rsrsrs




Uma pequena ilustração


Espero ter ajudado...

----------


## diomond

> Uma pequena ilustração
> 
> 
> Espero ter ajudado...


Agora entendi sim meu amigo! Muito obrigado mesmo! vou fazer o teste e posto o resultado!

----------


## danilopereira

@*diomond* é como o amigo @*edistuhr* ilustrou, aproveitando pegue a imagem de um compasso e sobrepõe no Google Earth ou utilize duas linhas, pegue alguma construção como referência ou algum prédio para você saber onde está o meio dos 90º.

Abraços!

----------


## diomond

> Uma pequena ilustração
> 
> 
> Espero ter ajudado...





> @*diomond* é como o amigo @*edistuhr* ilustrou, aproveitando pegue a imagem de um compasso e sobrepõe no Google Earth ou utilize duas linhas, pegue alguma construção como referência ou algum prédio para você saber onde está o meio dos 90º.
> 
> Abraços!


Galera, agora entendi certinho! ja estou planejando meu POP aqui e estarei postando as novidades galera! muito obrigado à todos mesmo!

Tenho uma outra dúvida, estarei subindo meu link através de um PTP e depois preciso colocar este link em um SWITCH para chegar nos meus 2 rádios com abertura de 90º. Minha dúvida é qual switch posso utilizar, se posso utilizar um switch simples, mais barato mesmo ( e que não vá me trazer perda de desempenho na célula ) entenderam ?

----------


## JAF.engcomp

Pesquise soluções da Intelbras (iNet) para a estrutura "cabeada" da sua ERB.
Facilita na manutenção e suporte.

----------


## diomond

@*JAF.engcomp*, obrigado pela dica meu amigo, ja estou verificando! , alguma outra solução mais barata que vc tenha em mente ?

----------

